# Looking for an RP Partner



## Vakka97 (Sep 8, 2017)

Its been a while but I'm looking for someone or someones to RP with, and I hope we can become friends.
I'm looking for female characters or oc's to RP with, in either SFW or NSFW manners, its just up to what you prefer.
If you are interested leave a post or shoot me a Pm!


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey! I might be interested. All though my oc is male.
I may or may not feel like roleplaying...


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't mind trying some roleplay. btw my oc is female.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 8, 2017)

Many questions.
1) can a *SafeForWork* role play be with someone younger or no?
2) my oc doesn't have a set gender so I could RP as female or male.
3) what would the roleplay be on?
4) and would it be weird role playing with me while I'm physically male but identify as non binary?


----------



## fluxthelycanroc (Sep 8, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> Its been a while but I'm looking for someone or someones to RP with, and I hope we can become friends.
> I'm looking for female characters or oc's to RP with, in either SFW or NSFW manners, its just up to what you prefer.
> If you are interested leave a post or shoot me a Pm!


im intrested and wouldnt at all mind roleplaying with you


----------



## burpgut (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd like to rp. My name's Strup. I'm a 7'2" minotor. I have huge muscles, and a huge , round, overhanging gut. It just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 16, 2017)

I'd really like to RP with you!


----------



## DimentedBunni (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi, I'd like to rp with you : )


----------



## Madoneverything (Oct 7, 2017)

Plot?


----------

